# Turkey CWMU - Deer Creek or Missouri Flat



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Any experience with these CWMU operators?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Isn't Deer Creek brand new? That is some steep, thick country.-------SS


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Should keep the applicants down.


----------

